# [REQUEST] "Organic" Lockscreen like OSCORP lab in Spiderman



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Someone should make this, or point me in the direction of how to do it from scratch or with WidgetLocker or something? I'd pay too! There is something like it already on the Play Store (Burst Lock https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.didactic.BurstLock) but it isn't very functional, so if anyone knows and can make it, that'd be awesome. I have been trying to find the clip from the movie, it's the part where Peter goes into the spider area for the first time, but I can't find it anywhere, but I'll post back if I find it if anyone is unfamiliar with it.


----------



## sshanec (Jun 16, 2011)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Bump....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

